# wild caught/f1 convicts?



## crowking (Apr 2, 2011)

Can anybody tell me if its possible to get hold of w/c or f1 convicts? I live in England and have never seen any for sale?


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

I've never seen wild convicts anywhere around the Reading area man and we got some pretty good shops around. I'll see if i can get hold of some from our suppliers. I'll PM ya either way.


----------



## crowking (Apr 2, 2011)

thanks very much,also after port (brown)Acara's,cant find them anywhere around the midlands,give us a shout if you come across any? They used to be everywhere twenty,thirty years ago. thanks for ya reply


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I know Jeff Rapps in New Jersey USA has had them in the past. It is possible to get them you just have to know where to look. I have to admit I was pretty tempted to get a hold of some wild caught Convicts. Although I think I would rather get a hold of wild caught Firemouths first.

www.tangledupincichlids.com is Jeff Rapps

www.bluegrassaquatics.com is Eddie Martin he might be able to help out too.


----------



## crowking (Apr 2, 2011)

Yeah i looked on Jeff Rapps new lists,i couldn't see any convicts or port Acara's.Shame really as there is a guy in England who imports fish from him.
Thanks


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh really. That's cool. Jeff is a good guy. He has beautiful fish too. Good luck!

You could try e-mailing him. He might be able to let you know if he is getting some in or can let you know when he does. Also another person to try is Ken Davis from Georgia USA.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

crowking said:


> Yeah i looked on Jeff Rapps new lists,i couldn't see any convicts


Yes, he does have convicts on his current list. Convicts are now split into 4 species, with their own genus, Amititlania still recognized by some. Though the CRC (Cichlid Room Companion) has for the last couple of years, regarded the convicts as Cryptoheros species. The 4 species are: Cryptoheros siquia, C. nigrofasciatus, C. kana and C. coatepeque with at least one possible undescribed species as well, C. sp. 'hondurean red point'.

Currently Jeff Rapps has listed for sale: Amatitlania siquia "Rio Cobaya Nocoya peninsula" with the description: "new convict to the trade from NW-Costa Rica-ylw-red with bars"

Previously, for a long time he has had 'hondurean red points for sale' under the name Amatitlania cf. siquia because the hodurean red point comes from with in the geographic range of A. siquia.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

What Bernie said.

Although the Rio Cabayo on his site are probably not f1, that does not really matter.

I am growing out some Rio cabayo right now, interesting fish. They are supposedly a larger, more aggressive, yellow convict. Sounds fun.


----------

